# My Sage SGP the clump monster



## csrti946 (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi all,

I am new to this game, so maybe this is normal, but it seems to me that my grinder produces some mighty clumps. I have no frame of reference, well, only to the lovely grinds spilling out of more expensive machines in Barista vlogs. Anyone else seeing this with their SGP?

I distribute before tamping, usually with the magical bent paper clip, but the clumping is such that it is a major source of shot variability. I would like to hear if anyone has some opinions on other distribution methods.

Pre and post distribution photos attached. The beans were stored in a sealed canister in the fridge and weighed out just prior to grinding. Room temperature beans give similar results.


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm new to this too, but I've been using mine all day with some clumps but nothing like that. What kind of beans? Maybe moisture somewhere?


----------



## csrti946 (Mar 26, 2019)

Seems to be fairly bean independent. Well, to reflect a little, I felt I got less when I was grinding 100 % Espresso beans (Butterworth & Sons) back in the UK last year, but then I was grinding at a higher range of 12-9. I am currently getting by on supermarket beans and am grinding down at 7-4. So, it could be the finer grind? Or just an effect of older supermarket beans?


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Just do an easy experiment, grind to batches of equal weight, the first as you do it now. Pour it on a piece of kitchen towel.

Do the second batch, but before putting it through the grinder, spray as fine a mist of water as you can, no more than a couple of drops worth. Grind an pour on another kitchen towel.

Now place them next to each other and compare the level of clumps. If the second batch has less or none, then your problem is static.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

That clumping seems worse than mine, but I do still get it quite badly.

I stop grinding the dose halfway through to tap the portafilter on the worktop to settle out the grounds, this seems to break up the clumps fairly well, and then repeat once all the dose is in the portafilter. I typically grind around 11, dependant on the bean.


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

My SGP does the odd clump, here and there.

New Years Day, after drinking 1/2 a bottle of Moet with my good lady the evening before, I made this with the bottles' cork and a mini whisk!

Works for me ?


----------



## csrti946 (Mar 26, 2019)

I just received a Blind Shaker in the post (well a £15 knock off), and it does pretty well at removing the clumps. I was trying the shake method with the plastic container that comes with the SGP, but it was still clumping. I think that the static is being discharged into the aluminium of the blind shaker, while the plastic was retaining the charge.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

adam85 said:


> My SGP does the odd clump, here and there.
> New Years Day, after drinking 1/2 a bottle of Moet with my good lady the evening before, I made this with the bottles' cork and a mini whisk!
> Works for me
> 
> <img alt="IMG_1272.thumb.JPG.6526b1f4d9c5ff935f9179c2e8acaae1.JPG" data-fileid="35607" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/IMG_1272.thumb.JPG.6526b1f4d9c5ff935f9179c2e8acaae1.JPG" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Thats a stellar job! One of the best I've seen.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

M_H_S said:


> Thats a stellar job! One of the best I've seen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Hah - thank you.

One of these (https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/1205453209) & a bit of time to cut/turn the ends.

Use it daily tho, very handy.


----------



## Rozzer (Jun 7, 2019)

I have some clumping with my sgp too. At the minute I'm using a cocktail stick to give it a bit of a stir.

I'm wondering if a niche like work flow might be better though. In the sense of grinding into a dosing cup, stirring the grinds and then putting them in the portafilter. Is anyone doing this? Anybody know a dosing cup that will fit the sage 53mm portafilter?


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have same thing happened to me and I know the reason for., it is the grinds that get same how stuck between the turbine and the chamber, grinds with the time get stuck together and restrict the grinds flow , the turbine itself rotates and create pressure to push grinds out, they goes out eventually but through restricted hole, much smaller than it is and they compress the grinds, even that much that if you just level them in portafilter don't need to press them, they are already pressed. Best way to do is to disassemble the grinder and carefully clean it, using brush, vacuum cleaner that sucks all residue. Be careful not to loose the Two steel shims, felt washer, and all the parts. Make sure you put them back in reverse order so don't misplaced anything. Once you do that you will have a nice fluffy grinds again for the next 0.5-1kg of beans and you need to do all this again. If you grind more than a 30 seconds at the time will accelerate clamping and stuck grinds in the chamber. 
Here is the picture what you need to take out and clean and in what order they stay inside the grinder. Use the genuine brush and push from under the grinder upwards once you have everything out. 
Good luck


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Tonino said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have same thing happened to me and I know the reason for., it is the grinds that get same how stuck between the turbine and the chamber, grinds with the time get stuck together and restrict the grinds flow , the turbine itself rotates and create pressure to push grinds out, they goes out eventually but through restricted hole, much smaller than it is and they compress the grinds, even that much that if you just level them in portafilter don't need to press them, they are already pressed. Best way to do is to disassemble the grinder and carefully clean it, using brush, vacuum cleaner that sucks all residue. Be careful not to loose the Two steel shims, felt washer, and all the parts. Make sure you put them back in reverse order so don't misplaced anything. Once you do that you will have a nice fluffy grinds again for the next 0.5-1kg of beans and you need to do all this again. If you grind more than a 30 seconds at the time will accelerate clamping and stuck grinds in the chamber.
> Here is the picture what you need to take out and clean and in what order they stay inside the grinder. Use the genuine brush and push from under the grinder upwards once you have everything out.
> ...


 Gave this a go and couldn't get the nut off. DO you know what diameter it is?


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Ops, forgot to mention you need to turn to the right to undo it, opposite to the normal nut. Size is 10mm . Also you will need to go through the grind settings up and down while you cleaning, like this you get most of the grinds residue. There are some YouTube videos about opening sgp maybe good to see them before you try again, just to familiarise yourself with the machine . 
Regards


----------

